# 40lbs



## Mattlures (May 1, 2008)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v181/Mattlures/DSC00870.jpg
Well I had 2 realy good trips this year and this was not the better one. Its been long enough now I supose I could show one little pic. I have been getting the big ones prety good this year. these were caught earlier in the year. 
Big one is 12.8, small one is 8.5. Actualy had one more fish around 4 pounds but It looked REALY small and I couldnt hold 5 at a time ;D


----------



## slim357 (May 1, 2008)

Nice whatd you catch em on?


----------



## Derek777 (May 1, 2008)

sweet bag!
id have to say he caught em on mattlures swimbaits, naturally!.


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2008)

Holy cows! =D> 

The bait of choice? :wink: Prototype? Off the shelf? 

Cmon now...fess up!


----------



## G3_Guy (May 1, 2008)

Great looking Feesh!


----------



## shamoo (May 1, 2008)

That my friend is what every angler is dreaming of, thanks for sharing =D>


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 1, 2008)

Nice catchin! Were they all on your baits?


----------



## Mattlures (May 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. All fish were caught on my baits. I only caught the 2 biggest ones. My friend caught the 3 little ones. The little 4 wasnt big enough and I couldnt hold it anyways. 
Baits were My gills, my minnows and prototype


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2008)

Mattlures said:


> I only caught the 2 biggest ones. My friend caught the 3 little ones. The little 4 wasnt big enough



:LOL2:


Prototype? :-k Maybe................just maybe when it's ready for our eyes you can give us (Tinboats.net) the exclusive?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 2, 2008)

Mattlures said:


> Baits were My gills, my minnows and *prototype*




I am interested!


----------



## Nickk (May 2, 2008)

Nyesh bag!


What state were those caught in?

Do you run a heavy action rod with your swimbaits?


----------



## slim357 (May 2, 2008)

esquired said:


> Mattlures said:
> 
> 
> > Baits were My gills, my minnows and *prototype*
> ...



Ill second that, I still havent tossed any of my mattlures yet tho, but they sure look nice in there packaging


----------



## Mattlures (May 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I use specific action swimbait rods. I ahve about 12 of them so I can match them up to the baits perfectly. 
I am always working on different prototypes. I dont show pics of the baits until I am close to relesing them. I have shots with the baits in the fishes mouth but its very competetive in the swimbait world and there are a ton of lazy people who just copy other baits so I cant show them yet. I'll just say I am playing around with some hardbaits


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 3, 2008)

Nice pic.

Why has it been photochopped?


----------



## mtnman (May 3, 2008)

Very nice fish. Looks like your prototype is about ready for mass production by the looks of them fish!


----------



## little anth (May 3, 2008)

wow those are pigs ill take any of em anyday :mrgreen: nice job


----------



## Mattlures (May 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. Quackrstackr I posted this same picture on a bunch of different boards not just this one. Where I fish the lakes are small and extremly pressured. If I did not white out the background and I posted this on my local board the lake would get beat to death. Many of our lakes are under 200 acres and at any given time only half of them are open. Imagine a 200 acre lake with 50 baots and 100 shore anglers. 
Its my way of having my cake and eating it too. I get to show the cool fish but I dont reveal the where. I am always helpful when guys ask for help getting on fish or areas that I have some knowlege about but I rarley tell my spots or exact patterns to anybody. If you fished here you would understand.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 4, 2008)

In that case, that makes sense.

Living 10 minutes from KY lake and 25 from Lake Barkley, I sometimes forget that there aren't lakes with tens of thousands of surface acres in everyone's backyard. :mrgreen: 

The smaller waters are all privately owned so the fishing pressure is just what the owner has made of it.


----------

